# Have to log in each time I visit



## DanMcG (Dec 23, 2017)

Stating yesterday I now need to login every time I open SMF, even after I checked the stay logged in box. Is it just me?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2017)

It's happening to me too.
Don't know what is wrong.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2017)

You have my prayers Al, speedy recovery.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

Happening here too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm not sure how my post to Al got in this thread, but I'm getting logged out when I hit the recent posts link again. 


Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 23, 2017)

Same here also.


----------



## natej (Dec 23, 2017)

Even though I check the stay logged in box, the same is happening


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 23, 2017)

I have never used the login box before yesterday, but that is the only way I could get logged in. It's been keeping me logged in.


----------



## rjob (Dec 23, 2017)

Same here. Whether on phone, laptop or desktop. Tried clearing and rebooting. Problem continues. Change page not logged to that page. Backup to previous page still logged in.
Now add while trying to post this reply from a phone error message appears "you need to log in to post", yet top of page shows being logged in.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 23, 2017)

Same here, and I had to log in again just to reply to this, after already being logged in about 5 minutes earlier. It seems erratic and unpredictable.

I can understand how the board administration doesn't want to have huge numbers of logins hanging open, but apparently they haven't figured out the details yet.

I also wonder, How many people have not been able to log in and tell us that they can't log in?


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

Its like a scene from Starship Troopers, Bugs Everywhere!

Log-Ins are whacked
Notifications no go
Carousel stuck in Limbo


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 23, 2017)

This problem happened a few days ago. It then cleared up, but was back again yesterday.


----------



## mosparky (Dec 23, 2017)

Sorta happens here too. Everyday lately I have to re-log. Once done I can go/do what ever and when I come back I'm automatically logged in. Next day, start over.
 I know a few of the sites I frequent, anytime the tech folks go into the software to work on it or fix issues, everyone has to re-log. I've been writing all this off to up-dates.


----------



## idahopz (Dec 23, 2017)

It seems to me that there is a problem with the "*Recent*" menu item. Every time I click that I need to log in again, however clicking any of the other menu items never causes me to be logged out.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 23, 2017)

Hmmm the recent page it my goto page that open when I log in.....Might have to try the home page and see if that works
.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

I just bought one of the cool, "I like Pig Butts..." t-shirts from the store.
I sure as heck received all the normal pertinent email replies to my purchase from Smoking-Meat.com apparel.
But still no email notification from the forums.

And then I had to log-in to the forums... AGAIN... for the umpteenth time today.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 23, 2017)

Yep, same over here.  The parade of problems continues on......


----------



## lamar (Dec 23, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## idahopz (Dec 23, 2017)

I had to delete my smokingmeatforums.com cookie, log in to the home page, and then avoid clicking the Recent menu item (which has always been my favorite).  However, at least I'm staying logged in.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 23, 2017)

It's a pain in the butt but we'll get through it, there's always problems like this that need to be worked out.
Anybody remember the crash of 09? that was *Bad*. this is a cakewalk. :rolleyes:


----------



## dieseladdiction (Dec 23, 2017)

This has happened to me constantly since new site change.  Log in, try to do something and it wants you to log in again, then try to respond to something else and it wants you to log in again.  It has made me log in to just go to the next page.  It annoys me to even try to get on and navigate anything now.
  I do not like the search feature now either,  had lot easier time finding things before


----------



## dieseladdiction (Dec 23, 2017)

I had to log in to type this response and all the longer it took me to type it in and hit submit I had to log in again to finish submitting...... grrrrrrrr


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2017)

It's getting old for sure . It won't even let me log in on the tablet . I have to log in on the PC , but one minute ur in ,,, and the next ur not . Then you are ,,,, never mind you get it .


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 23, 2017)

Please be patient, none of this stuff is happening to me.   Jeff and his staff is working on it .  It is still the great forum it has always been just with a few issues after the update.  They will get it figured out.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Please be patient, none of this stuff is happening to me.   Jeff and his staff is working on it .  It is still the great forum it has always been just with a few issues after the update.  They will get it figured out.


I know ,,,just got to me .


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 24, 2017)

Still happening today.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah I'm getting tired of it. This is a nice board but I have to prove who I am every five minutes.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 27, 2017)

+1 getting slightly annoying/old;  Can't even login at all with Firefox but IE is doable.


----------



## petehalsted (Dec 27, 2017)

From Chrome, when I try to log in, sometimes it will go through the steps, but then the top of the screen still show me as not logged in. When it does this the only way I have managed to get logged in is to use Chromes More Tools->delete browser data for last 24 hours. After that I can log in, but as other, it doesn't stick long, until I am back to logged off and have to delete browser data again to ever get logged in.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 29, 2017)

This is still happening, even after all this time.

The people on this forum are so wonderful, as are the people who own and run the forum, that it is a darn shame to have these constant aggravations which are caused by a totally incompetent web site management firm that the owners have hired. I hope that the owners of this site negotiate significantly reduced payments because of all the snafus and incompetence. 

Remembering a log in is really simple stuff.

I spent my life in computers and ran three software companies. I would fire the existing group, not pay them any remaining payments, and hire a new firm to manage the technology. There are people who actually know how to do this stuff, and can do it in their sleep. You don't have to put up with this.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 29, 2017)

Whomever Jeff is paying for the site maintenance, they need to give him a huge refund.  Cookie management and persistent login caching is PHP-101 level stuff (actually more like remedial PHP-099).


----------



## greatfx1959 (Dec 29, 2017)

small potatoes, there are people alot worse off. we will make it.............ROLL TIDE!...........t


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi all, I'm terribly sorry for the inconvenience. To fully explain, we were doing adjustments with the server hosting company and they did not correctly redirect the domain URLs as per when we first migrated the site. As many of you know, server management, especially certain companies, limit site management's access to our panels and areas we're only allowed to. In short, we could not directly fix the issue ourselves without the server hosting company's help.

Again, I want to apologize for any poor experiences anyone's had on SMF. We genuinely care about the user experience and want to make this right. This evening, we got confirmation that the hosting company was able to redirect all 'https' and 'www' URLs on SMF as we originally had it when we first did the migration. I hope this brings some understanding that Jeff and our team were working diligently at fixing the issue.

Thank you all for being so patient and helpful to us. I hope everyone's had a wonderful 2018 so far!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2018)

I’m laying here on the couch with my leg up in the air after surgery and I’m retired so if I have to login every time it’s not like I have anything else to do but thank you for fixing it.
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 3, 2018)

smokinal said:


> I’m laying here on the couch with my leg up in the air after surgery and I’m retired so if I have to login every time it’s not like I have anything else to do but thank you for fixing it.
> Al


 I’m glad you’re able to take it easy for a little while, Al. Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Braz (Jan 3, 2018)

Auto login is working now. Thanks Jeff and admin crew. I'm liking the new look.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2018)

yeap, thanks for the fix, it was driving me nuts.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2018)

Yay! The fix is in.... And greatly appreciated.


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2018)

Big Thanks guys 
Richie


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 4, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Hi all, I'm terribly sorry for the inconvenience. To fully explain, we were doing adjustments with the server hosting company and they did not correctly redirect the domain URLs as per when we first migrated the site. As many of you know, server management, especially certain companies, limit site management's access to our panels and areas we're only allowed to. In short, we could not directly fix the issue ourselves without the server hosting company's help.
> 
> Again, I want to apologize for any poor experiences anyone's had on SMF. We genuinely care about the user experience and want to make this right. This evening, we got confirmation that the hosting company was able to redirect all 'https' and 'www' URLs on SMF as we originally had it when we first did the migration. I hope this brings some understanding that Jeff and our team were working diligently at fixing the issue.
> 
> Thank you all for being so patient and helpful to us. I hope everyone's had a wonderful 2018 so far!


As of this evening (6:56 p.m., PST), the problem is still happening on ALL of my computers.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 5, 2018)

Working here on Firefox!  THANKS


----------



## dward51 (Jan 5, 2018)

It's been working ok for me since Wednesday (I posted in the other thread originally).


----------

